

Adobe Photoshop CS6 beta - MichalBures
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/photoshopcs6/

======
asciident
Photoshop has become such bloatware that I fear to install it now. I would
love Photoshop to go back to its roots, and become a fast slim tool for
retouching photos.

Get rid of CS Live, that update program that pops up every day, the 3D menu,
Device Central, Share My Screen, the multiple java runtimes that are
installed, etc. and just make it easy to edit photos and work with raster
images. I can't even find the History panel half the time now.

------
DHowett
I wonder if they've paid any heed to case-sensitive filesystem users. Or at
least stopped shafting them with the "Please install to another volume [but I
won't let you select another volume.]" installer.

Probably not :(

------
SolarUpNote
Darn. Looks like it doesn't have the jaw-dropping sharpen feature demo-ed
here:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxjiQoTp864>

